# حمل دورة شرح برنامج carrier HAP4.61



## yahiaouimalek (15 مايو 2013)

*حمل دورة شرح برنامج ** carrier HAP4.30*
​

​
*أخيرا و بعد طول انتضار

 videos
*
​
*حمل القسم الاول من دورة شرح برنامج كارير هاب*
​
*carrier HAP4.30

*​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5FF-nJyzbI*


*​ الدورة كاملة مقسمة الي قسمين


​
القسم الاول فيه شرح موسع للبرنامج
​
و​
القسم التاني يعرض التدريب علي مشرع حقيقي
​
و حساب الاحمال التكييف للمشروع كاملا​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (15 مايو 2013)

* أرجو من ادارة المنتدى تثبت الموضوع * 
​ 
​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (15 مايو 2013)

*
لا تنسوننا من دعائكم 

جزاكم الله خيرا*


*و للامانة الموضوع منقول من YouTube*​


----------



## egystorm (15 مايو 2013)

بصراحة مشكورييييييييييييييييييين جدا جدا جدا على مجهودات كل المهندسين فى المنتدى ربنا يبارك فى كل من لا يبخل على حد بمعلومة


----------



## mohamed alhmad (16 مايو 2013)

الف الف شكر نتمنى رفع الجزء الثانى


----------



## kartouch (16 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و فيه .........نرجو مواصلة الشرح من صاحبه الاصلي و نرجو لو امكن كيفية الاتصال به و دعوته لمشاركتنا هنا في المنتدى


----------



## yahiaouimalek (16 مايو 2013)

*beela shaban*

هو صاحب الموضوع الاصلي من مصر 

​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 مايو 2013)

هو استاذنا و زميلنا أسامة الحلبي مواطن عربي سوري و موجود في وطنه مصر فك الله أسر سوريا الحبيبة


----------



## yahiaouimalek (17 مايو 2013)

*
يا شباب الموضوع رائع و **مميز

أرجو منكم المشاركة و بذل الجهد للتواصل مع صاحب الموضوع

حتي يكتمل شرح الدورة* 




و للأضافة قبل هده الدورة

هناك دورة تمهيدية تتضمن شرح موسع لحساب أحمال التكييف علي الطريقة 

التي يعتمدها برنامج هاب​


----------



## بهاء اللامي (18 مايو 2013)

مشكور اخوي ويا ريت التثبيت


----------



## toktok66 (18 مايو 2013)

فتح الله عليك لنقلك المتميز واجاز الله صاحب الموضوع بالخير والثواب والمغفره

تحياتي لكل مجتهد


----------



## احمد-1-1 (18 مايو 2013)

بارك اله عليك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## younis najjar (18 مايو 2013)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## amr fathy (21 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yahiaouimalek (21 مايو 2013)

يا شباب الموضوع مفتوح للمشاركة

*كل من لديه فيديو أو دورة في البرنامج لا يبخل علي اخوته*




جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (23 مايو 2013)

رائع بصراحة 
بس فين الجزء التاني لتكتمل الفائدة أثابكم الله


----------



## ff_aa (23 مايو 2013)

الله يجزاك خير ويجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## waleed omer (23 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abosamr (25 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم وانار دربكم
نرجو تحميل الجزء الاول من الدورة ولكم الشكر


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (25 مايو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> هو استاذنا و زميلنا أسامة الحلبي مواطن عربي سوري و موجود في وطنه مصر فك الله أسر سوريا الحبيبة



أستاذي العزيز صبري ...

الشرح الوارد بالفيديو ليس لي ... وأنا لدي شرح البرنامج كملف pdf فقط

للتنويه فقط


----------



## yahiaouimalek (29 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (1 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (1 يونيو 2013)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> أستاذي العزيز صبري ...
> 
> الشرح الوارد بالفيديو ليس لي ... وأنا لدي شرح البرنامج كملف pdf فقط
> 
> للتنويه فقط


شكرا لثلاثتكم


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (3 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بالشرح


----------



## yahiaouimalek (3 يونيو 2013)

و ليكتمل الخير 

و بمجهود أسامة الحلبي

حمل

شرح برنامج hap 4.6 بالعربي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t364882.html


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t364882.html​


----------



## Pharaoh114 (5 يونيو 2013)

8000 شكرا يا هندسه ...


----------



## mechanic power (7 يونيو 2013)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## nofal (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ABKRENO (14 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة وفى انتظار الجزء الباقى


----------



## wael nesim (14 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ليك يا هندسة


----------



## hikal007 (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## yahiaouimalek (6 يوليو 2013)

مشكورين يا شباب​


----------



## hooka (6 يوليو 2013)

بعد الشكر للاخ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع بس اريد ان انوه عن نقطتين :-
1. طريقة الشرح هي اشبه بالتعليم الاكاديمي يعني ديه مش في المشروع فهيا مش مهمة !!!
ولكن عامة نشكر له عدم بخله بما لديه من معلومات (المحاضر)
2. هناك بعض الاخطاء بالشرح اعتقد انها فجة مثل الحساب عند ساعة الاولي للبرنامج تكون الساعة الاولي للحمل او شئ من هذا القبيل ونصيحتي ان تقروا كتيب المهندسين اسامة او نوار او العسيلي مع الفيديو لتكمل المعلومات بطريقة صحيحة وان شاء الله ان سنحت الفرصة سوف احدد الاخطاء بالفيديو وارفعها 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yahiaouimalek (10 يوليو 2013)

*مشكور علي التعليق يا hooka

و أضيف أنه كل ما كثر الخير زادة الفائدة*



و بمجهود أسامة الحلبي

حمل

شرح برنامج hap 4.6 بالعربي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t364882.html


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t364882.html​


----------



## FEM (14 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## كرم الحمداني (14 يوليو 2013)

thankx


----------



## yahiaouimalek (4 أغسطس 2013)

*مشكورين يا شباب

و من لديه أضافة في الموضوع لا يبخل علينا*


جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## firasqurany (8 نوفمبر 2013)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## ayden13 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا ...نرجو المزيد بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عوض بسيونى (19 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## godat7 (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## kareem moh (27 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور... جزاك الله خيرا...
ولكن اين البرنامج 
[h=1]carrier HAP4.61[/h]


----------



## cena power (27 أغسطس 2014)

الله يباركلك ..موضوع رائع


----------



## Eng Rahmoon (22 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## khaled elsone (10 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## m7md3shor (16 نوفمبر 2014)

تم التحميل و إن شاء الله يتم الرد حالة الاستماع و مشاهدة الشرح كاملا


----------



## canister (16 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر ليك​


----------



## adelthabet (18 نوفمبر 2014)

بجد شكرا على تعبكم


----------

